# Slightly concerned.



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Today my grandma decided to pour two-year-old cooking oil out into the backyard, apparently expecting the dogs to stay away from it of their own volition. 

Chip came back in with his forehead/muzzle (mostly right between his eyes) wet, which makes me think a pug touched him because I can't imagine how he only got it right there. I was PISSED because he had JUST gotten back from the groomer's. The pugs came in looking completely haggard, because the oil made their fur disgusting. And they kept licking their paws/lips, which worried me. I think Chip may have some on his paws, too. I promptly threw him back in the tub and lathered up his nose/paws, and then he had after-bath zoomies and was fine. Some of the oil residue is still there. Is there a certain shampoo I should look for? Should I call the groomer's and ask them to bathe him again?

Can it hurt him/the pugs? There had to be at least a quarter to half of a gallon of old oil she dumped out. And then she said "well maybe you could just go put leaves on it...."....right, okay. That'll work. 

IS there something in particular I should use to clean it up out of the grass? Should I get a specific shampoo and clean Chip? If he licked some of it, is it going to hurt him?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm really not positive, but I would think the worst that could happen is some loose stool if they were able to consume any significant amount of it. I'd probably wash it out of their hair because it would annoy me and I wouldn't want to pet nasty, greasy dogs, but I don't *think* it should be harmful if any oil should remain. I'm sure liquid dish soap would get it off of them, but I honestly don't know if it's okay to bathe dogs in Dawn. They use it for oil covered wildlife, so I'm sure it would be safe, I just don't know how their skin would handle it. As far as cleaning it out of the grass...I honestly don't know how you'd go about doing that in an environmentally friendly way. I personally wouldn't want to use any sort of soaps or detergents. Can you just spray it away with a hose?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

*looks into the crystal ball* I foresee a traumatic event in the future... it goes by the name of "cannonbutt".


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> *looks into the crystal ball* I foresee a traumatic event in the future... it goes by the name of "cannonbutt".


LOVELY

@Rachel- I was going to use Dawn at first, but I know that the kind we have makes my hands feel like they're burned and then super rough afterwards and I wouldn't dare risk that with Chip. He has enough allergies as it is. I bathed him in his normal shampoo...not sure what I'll do about the oil. The pugs are wiping their faces everywhere but the grandparents don't seem to care and I don't touch the pugs since they're not mine.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I know Dawn is what they use to get the oil off of animals trapped in an oil spill, but don't have any other suggestions except plain old soap and water.

Do you have any dirt piles? you could scoop some dirt on top of the grease.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The oil on their skin should be fine, just use dawn to get it off.

If they ate a lot of it there could be some digestive upset and possible acute pancreatitis. I'd keep a very close eye on them all over the next couple of days. I would also not feed them for the rest of today.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The soap won't hurt the lawn. I worked in a store for over 20 years where we sold garden products and plants. If people had a fairy ring that's what my boss use to have them put on it to kill the fungus. Also there is a Master Gardener named Jerry Baker that has allot of home mixes that have soap in them. I have used them on my lawn with no problem. Just mix it in a bucket with water and pour it where the oil is. I don't know if it will work but I would try it.

Also I washed my Pitbull with dawn on his neck last summer when he got his ass kicked by a baby skunk. I have a recipe that I got off the internet years ago for getting rid of skunk smell and it has dish washing detergent in it to break up the oil in the skunk spray.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Cornstarch and cornmeal are great at absorbing oils and are used as "dry" shampoos. When my kitty had a reaction to a spot on treatment I brushed cornstarch through the spot and it got it all out. It'll make the hair look dull at first but keep brushing it and it will shine brilliantly.


----------

